# The mother of all SIGS!



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I know we can't have sigs like this...because it slows the forum down, but i tried doing something special!








So!?
What do you think?!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Really nice Limba, I could use some of those individually lol. Good job !


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Bad ass bro! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is an epic sig Limba! :thumbsup:

+rep


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, the future of all sigs! Looks almost like a movie on there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would take the sigs out personally and just use the action pics that it flows through fast. Have The Reem then blast through some, then Alistair Overeem and blast through the rest. I find that part very kinda pumps you up and makes him look bad ass but the sigs seem to slow the tempo of the animation to much IMO.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the appreciations guys!

I will work some modifications to the sig, in the days to come, to try an make the sig more fluent.

And yes...I know what you mean Toxic. The sigs take something away from the action of the overall SIG.

i have something in mind. I'll try and go with your suggestions and other variations...and see what the end result will be!

And i'll make sure to post my works here!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Having been the sig of the Yr award winner in the past and having nothing to do with the actual making of the Sig, but rather paying for it....I would pay a lot for that one.....tight work and pos rep.....if it let's me!!! Also Toxic is right they do slow it all down as Limba, you stated inn your OP, but if we could have them.....WoW!!! Really great idea dude!:thumbsup:


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Purely epic. Genius.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok guys!

Like i've promissed. 
Did some work on the sig!

Couldn't stay away from the story of the sig though...but i think i dis a better job of incorportaing that aspect in the sig.

Take 2! 










I'll try and refine it even more... see what i end up with.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Reem wants to fight me? mommy D:

Awesome work there, I like the 2nd go round much more.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

limba said:


> Ok guys!
> 
> Like i've promissed.
> Did some work on the sig!
> ...


Turn on ther Clockwork Orange soundtrack while, looking at this, it's magic.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

VERY cool man, love them both!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, never seen anything like that. That sig is a piece of art my friend.


----------

